# Superior Remission Rates For Once Daily Use Of Pentasa(R) (mesalazine) In Ulcerative Colitis



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

For the first time a once daily dosing regime of mesalazine (Pentasa(R) granules) has proven to be statistically superior to twice daily dosing for the effective maintenance of remission in patients suffering from mild to moderate ulcerative colitis (UC), finds a trial presented at the 15th United European Gastroenterology Week (UEGW) congress.View the full article


----------

